# what do you feed king cobras?



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

hi as above cheers


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I fed all mine snakes.


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

mad martin said:


> I fed all mine snakes.


I thought that would be the answer, wish i didnt ask that really can just visualise poor snakes being bred to face the jaws of the cobra, but that is the food chain i guess


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

No, mine were roadkilled snakes and so on. Some guys buy dead snakes from breeders etc. And a few sick buggers feed them live snakes.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Feed them anything they ask for or want!


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

nitro said:


> I thought that would be the answer, wish i didnt ask that really can just visualise poor snakes being bred to face the jaws of the cobra, but that is the food chain i guess


to be honest, i dont see how it is any different than breeding mice/rats for snake food. because this is a reptile forum, i can see many people being against it, but as long as the feeder snakes are bred and cared for properly while they are alive then i dont see a problem. if they would take dead snakes then much better, but if live snakes are required to make them feed then so be it. i suppose i may get burned for this opinion, but that is all it is, my opinion and doesnt mean it is right.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

I got ours to take dead rats. I gave the last adult King we had to WMSP where it is on display and thriving.


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

This is what a friend of mine has fed his... which is a good way to wean them on to rodents..


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I've seen a few threads asking for dead snakes...Have O. hannah been also known to eat rodents in the wild? I did watch the very recent King Cobra documentary and they said on there that Kings often turn up around populated areas in some places of which they are native..so I am just asking.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Lamprophis said:


> image
> 
> This is what a friend of mine has fed his... which is a good way to wean them on to rodents..


Interesting. - But would this also keep them on snakes?


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Feeding time for Kings*

For me the King is such a large snake as an adult that feeding it snakes is probably most beneficial.

Must admit I most like Mad Martins method. Roadkill etc, at least a dead snake doesn't go to waste. 

Otherwise Co2 or the old lop head off trick is surely the most humane method of giving a King its next meal from a proper breeding programme.

No doubt they don't turn down rodents in the wild. Still, a healthy growing King Snake aint gonna turn down "snake mimicked" food.

I personally like "super large" enclosures for these Kings. That's my humble opinion. After all, they are Kings in name, stature and beauty.


----------



## Mark O'Shea (Nov 5, 2009)

*long live the king*

PDR is correct, the king from LSTM has been living with us at WMSP for several years and is doing very well on a diet of dead rats.
As a female approaching 3m, she is about full grown.
She is quite tame and approachable, but still a dangerous snake none the less.

You can see her recent portrait on the new website which she is guarding as it is still under construction http://www.markoshea.info/

Mark


----------



## Mark O'Shea (Nov 5, 2009)

*long live the king*

As PDR said the last king at LSTM has been living with us at WMSP for several years. She is feeding well on dead rats, has reached about 3m which is about full grown for a female, and doing well.

You can see a portrait of her on the new website http://www.markoshea.info/ which she is guarding as it is still under construction

best

Mark


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Mark O'Shea said:


> PDR is correct, the king from LSTM has been living with us at WMSP for several years and is doing very well on a diet of dead rats.
> As a female approaching 3m, she is about full grown.
> She is quite tame and approachable, but still a dangerous snake none the less.
> 
> ...


 
Isn't that just an adoreable face?! - Gorgeous animal. . Mark, whats the website for the WMSP Herp department? Are you the curator of the whole Park, or just for the Herp department?


----------



## Mark O'Shea (Nov 5, 2009)

*Oops*

Oops, didn't post, then posted both versions

Oh dear, how sad, never mind !

M


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> Interesting. - But would this also keep them on snakes?


 no, they eat snakes, this looks and smells like snake, but then it tastes like rat, you use less and less snake as time goes on, then you use the guts to make it smell like snake, then just rubbing, finally the king cobra should just take rats on their own.
this method is also used with birds, frogs, lizards and other animals to convert fussy feeders to rodents.


----------



## Mark O'Shea (Nov 5, 2009)

My dear James, since you ask so nicely, I will tell you.

I was Curator of Reptiles since 1987 but became Consultant Curator when I handed over the reins for day-to-day husbandry of the collection at the start of this decade, largely due to a hectic filming schedule which meant I was overseas 160-200 days a year. Now my writing and research takes up a similar amount of time so I rely on our excellent staff in the Reptile House to keep everything flowing. At present we do not have a departmental website but the WMSP site is at www.wmsp.co.uk

No I am not Curator of the entire Park, it is a very big place with many staff.

Mark


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Mark O'Shea said:


> My dear James, since you ask so nicely, I will tell you.
> 
> I was Curator of Reptiles since 1987 but became Consultant Curator when I handed over the reins for day-to-day husbandry of the collection at the start of this decade, largely due to a hectic filming schedule which meant I was overseas 160-200 days a year. Now my writing and research takes up a similar amount of time so I rely on our excellent staff in the Reptile House to keep everything flowing. At present we do not have a departmental website but the WMSP site is at www.wmsp.co.uk
> 
> ...


 
Thankyou very much. 

I plan on going to WMSP at some stage next year...I am just dying to see the animals. 

As for filming...Are you currently working on anymore series'? I can't wait for another 'O'Shea's Big Adventure' series. The previous ones were very enjoyable to watch. I watched the Inside Out episode, that was quite hilarious in my opinion. "getting caught, bitten's an occupational hazard"...Such an arrogent reply. 

Cheers.


----------



## nathanhutchison (Dec 6, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> I did watch the very recent King Cobra documentary and they said on there that Kings often turn up around populated areas in some places of which they are native..so I am just asking.


i would guess its because other snakes turn up there to eat the rodents so kings go to eat the snakes that eat the rodents?? just a guess btw


----------



## Mark O'Shea (Nov 5, 2009)

*arrogant !*

James

I do not think saying he feared getting caught more than being bitten was arrogant. I think you would find many people without licensed feel the same. But when it comes to arrogance, James, some would say you are an expert!


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

Mark O'Shea said:


> James
> 
> I do not think saying he feared getting caught more than being bitten was arrogant. I think you would find many people without licensed feel the same. But when it comes to arrogance, James, some would say you are an expert!


wned8:


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*dwa licencing*

Whilst councils operate a nonsensical method of charging would-be DWA licence holders, this problem will continue to exist.

It would be interesting to know whether non-licence holders would be willing to pay a more reasonable £144.00 rate (as is in operation in my local council) or whether these people would continue to break the law.

I think it is Gloucestershire that has a £2k DWAL charge. Clearly ridiculous and unfair on genuine local residents with venomous snake handling experience.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

PDR said:


> I got ours to take dead rats. I gave the last adult King we had to WMSP where it is on display and thriving.


I dont know if it was a King, but my girlfriend was attacked by a cobra WMSP! It was before the new displays were built, we walked in Becky was in front and bang, there was a cobra striking at her through the glass! Mental! She wasnt anywhere near it!!! Was it perhaps a reflection in the glass?! Or could it have been her (long) hair flicking in its direction as she turned around?!


----------



## lordbiggles (Jun 10, 2009)

maffy said:


> Whilst councils operate a nonsensical method of charging would-be DWA licence holders, this problem will continue to exist.
> 
> It would be interesting to know whether non-licence holders would be willing to pay a more reasonable £144.00 rate (as is in operation in my local council) or whether these people would continue to break the law.
> 
> I think it is Gloucestershire that has a £2k DWAL charge. Clearly ridiculous and unfair on genuine local residents with venomous snake handling experience.


Peterborough charges £264 inclusive of vet fees for application and £125 for a variation or renewal but apparently have never issued one...may suggest problems


Probably the best I have found is Stevenage at £32 + vet fees provided the vet charges are reasonable.

Looks like I may have to move.....


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

lordbiggles said:


> Peterborough charges £264 inclusive of vet fees for application and £125 for a variation or renewal but apparently have never issued one...may suggest problems
> 
> 
> Probably the best I have found is Stevenage at £32 + vet fees provided the vet charges are reasonable.
> ...


How do you know they havent issued one?


----------



## lordbiggles (Jun 10, 2009)

from a pdf document with regard to a freedom of information request:-

*Dangerous Wild Animals Licences​As of 20 February 2009:​*_1) How many DWA licenses are issued in your area?​*None​*2) How many of these licenses are issued for primates (monkeys, apes or prosimians,
including lemurs, bush babies, and lorises)?​*None​*3) What is the cost of obtaining a DWA license in your area?​*Initial application £265 inclusive of vets fees​*4) What is the cost of renewing a DWA license in your area?​*£125 for variation/renewal
*_


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

lordbiggles said:


> _2) How many of these licenses are issued for primates (monkeys, apes or prosimians,_
> _including lemurs, bush babies, and lorises)?_​​_*None*_​


are bush babies on DWA? i thought they werent? once again a confusing part of DWA like mouse lemurs
stu


----------

